# Baytril Dosage help argently needed



## PPVallhunds

ok went back to vets, the one i saw wasnt there and as he haddnt charged me they couldnt finde the dose he gave me on the computer. The other vet was not happy he didnt charge a conseltation fee so think ive gotton him in trouble. Any way the vet that was there told the reseptionist to give me 3 sryinges with 0.5 Baytril in each (beytril 2.5% oral) which is a LOT more than what the one i first saw gave me, he gave my around 0.5 of baytrill mixed with water. The vet that was there went off to see to other animals so i wasnt told how much to give her, (i think that they think thats the amout he gave me but i know it wasnt that much but dont know exactly how much it was). So im trying to work out how much she is ment to have.

She is 35grams

Using this sites below ive worked out she should be having 0.0035ml mixed with 4 parts water (0.014ml) is this right? the sryinge doesnt go down that far?
5ml per 50kg body weight = 0.1ml per 1kg body weight, 1000g in 1kg = 0.0001 for 1 gram of body weight = 0.0035 for 35g body weight
http://www.noahcompendium.co.uk/Bayer_p ... 23497.html
http://www.animalhealth.bayerhealthcare ... 5D=BAYTRIL

I dont want to overdose her, as i would asume it could harm her to have too much.


----------



## zany_toon

Didn't want to read and run - although I can't give you the dosages, it might be worth PMing Kallan. She's the only qualified vet on here and given how often she's made up baytril for my mice I'm sure she can tell you the dosages!! She gave me a bottle of 2.5% concentrate Baytril and said that 0.5 ml of that in 75 ml of water was enough to dilute the baytril for the mouse to drink from all day, but if you are diluting it to give just one or two drops I'm not sure how different that would be to dosing it in the water.


----------



## Kallan

Two options:

- 0.5ml per 75ml water bottle, I usually add in some liquid glucose to make them drink it. You're suppsoed to change it daily but I usually leave mine until they've finished the bottle then make it up again

- Dilute half a ml into 2 to 3 ml water, and give one drop twice daily

You can't really do mice more exact than that, you just end up with thousandths of a ml, which aren't practical!!


----------



## PPVallhunds

Thank you so much!

ill go with the Dilute half a ml into 2 to 3 ml water, and give one drop twice daily
So that would be o.5ml into 2-3mls water.
thast must be the dose the vet who saw her gave.
Ill have some left over, how long is it good for?


----------



## Kallan

Keep it in the fridge, should last ages. Exact figure depends on the expiry date on the bottle, which they should have written onto the label somewhere (!).

The stuff we currently have at our main branch expires October 2012.


----------



## PPVallhunds

just checked 31/1/2013.


----------



## PPVallhunds

just an update, sterling is feeling better, she was spending all day in here house not eating much but since yesterday she has been stuffing her face and ripping up newspaper and running around.


----------



## AnnB

Great news, I'm so glad she's on the mend.


----------



## PPVallhunds

thank you, and ive noticed her belly is looking rounder so i think she may be preggy as well


----------

